# WANTED WRIGHT BROTHERS BICYCLE



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Nov 26, 2022)

Wanted Wright brothers bike for the Bicycle Heaven Museum  Pittsburgh P.A. 412 716 4956


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2022)

Shouldn’t be too tough!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Nov 27, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Shouldn’t be too tough!



Find me one


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 27, 2022)

You ready to pay $50K plus??


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 27, 2022)

I guess you don't know unless you ask, I hope you find one.....how many are known to exist?


----------



## The classic roll (Nov 27, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> I guess you don't know unless you ask, I hope you find one.....how many are known to exist?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 27, 2022)

There is a least one that is not in an institution but it is a money talks situation.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Nov 30, 2022)

There was one on ebay 20 some years ago I was the high bidder but it did not make the reserve but a attorney called me said I was very close to the amount and the family will be willing to sell it but it never happened ,


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 30, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> There is a least one that is not in an institution but it is a money talks situation.



Time to step up to this one then….,am I right?


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Dec 4, 2022)

I am waiting


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 5, 2022)

Any photos of what one looks like?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2022)

Here are pics I took of the Van Cleve that was displyed in the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum about ten years ago (first two pics). The next couple pics I took at Carillon Park in Dayton, Oh in 2015 where two of the Wright bikes are. I believe the marroon bike in the window and the one up on the shelf are Wright bikes.  The last thing I saw published on the numbers was five known and all in institutions but evidently this information is outdated/incorrect and there are more than five bikes. The known Wright bikes are either badged Van Cleve or St. Clair. Best I can do...


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Dec 14, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Here are pics I took of the Van Cleve that was displyed in the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum about ten years ago (first two pics). The next couple pics I took at Carillon Park in Dayton, Oh in 2015 where two of the Wright bikes are. I believe the marroon bike in the window and the one up on the shelf are Wright bikes.  The last thing I saw published on the numbers was five known and all in institutions but evidently this information is outdated/incorrect and there are more than five bikes. The known Wright bikes are either badged Van Cleve or St. Clair. Best I can do...
> 
> View attachment 1746090
> 
> ...



 Great photos thank you


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Dec 14, 2022)

Thank you Great photos,,,im still looking ,,does anyone have a photo of the head badges ?


----------



## MEW1359 (Dec 15, 2022)

Only Wright Brothers female bicycle known? Its a Van Cleve at the Air Force Museum (Dayton, Ohio). Sorry, but I failed my photography class in high school lol.


----------



## MEW1359 (Dec 15, 2022)

Also failed my computer class as I posted the pictures over and over lol.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 15, 2022)

Look at that chain guard! So cool!


----------



## MEW1359 (Dec 16, 2022)

I don't know who sat on that bike last or how that big hole occurred in the middle of the seat? lol Maybe Orville and Wilbur's sister Katherine Wright rode it last? The Air Force Museum (great walking tour) is at the Wright Patterson Air Force Base. Good thing the Wright Brothers were thinking larger than "just" the bicycle. But why did they skip over automobiles (hot invention at the time) and go straight to a dream invention - the flying machine? Such an interesting period of time, and interesting people Orville & Wilbur were. From a proud, and lifelong 63 years Daytonian. Many great inventions came from this great city.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Dec 16, 2022)

MEW1359 said:


> Only Wright Brothers female bicycle known? Its a Van Cleve at the Air Force Museum (Dayton, Ohio). Sorry, but I failed my photography class in high school lol.View attachment 1751474
> View attachment 1751475
> 
> View attachment 1751476
> ...



Thank you for the photos.   do you know what it says on the head badge


----------



## MEW1359 (Dec 17, 2022)

Yes, top line says “VAN CLEVE.” The second line under the Newcom‘s Tavern picture (one of the first business structures established in Dayton 1796) says “WRIGHT CYCLE CO.” The bottom line says “DAYTON, O.”


----------



## MEW1359 (Dec 17, 2022)

Not trying to be a historian here….. the Van Cleves were ancestors of the Wright Brothers and were on the boat with the 12 original settlers of the “Thompson Party” from Cincinnati to this new frontier - Dayton (1796). It’s written that Catherine (Benham) Van Cleve was “the first white woman to set foot in Dayton.” That’s why they named their 1st bikes produced VAN CLEVE.


----------



## MEW1359 (Dec 17, 2022)

Found this interesting picture believed to be from 1893? It shows Wilbur & Orville Wright’s younger sister Katherine Wright with her friends (female) and their women’s bicycles. I can’t tell and see if any of the bicycles are Wright Brothers Van Cleve’s
















 or St Clair’s?? I believe that Wilbur and Orville didn’t start assembling and producing their bikes (Van Cleves) until 1895/1896 time frame. So if this picture is from 1893 they are probably other makes - Columbia, Iver Johnson etc…?


----------



## 47jchiggins (Dec 18, 2022)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Wanted Wright brothers bike for the Bicycle Heaven Museum  Pittsburgh P.A. 412 716 4956


----------

